# immodium-after effects?



## 20949 (Dec 16, 2005)

Does anybody else find that once the immodium has worn off (usually 2-3 days for me) the D is back again, except you have to go more often?? It is so bizarre, I always find this. I wish there was something that could control it long term rather than short.


----------



## 22061 (May 15, 2005)

I don't find it worse, but I have found more control by staying on it indefinately. I have been taking the Costco brand of Immodium for about a year. Once a day in AM, and then Cholestyramine in the evening, seems to work good for me. I have checked online for side affects for long term use of Immodium, but couldn't find any negative results. You have to watch the Cholestyramine intake as it also causes low iron absorption. I was on 2 packets a day but reduced it to 1 when I figured out my low iron count was from the Chol.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

My Lomotil is the same. I can take it for several days then if I go off for a day or two watch out. Like testerday, I was home all day so I decided not to take it. I try to take it only when I have to go out. I was giong non stop last night. Price we have to pay for a few days of not giong.


----------

